# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Como retirar Sarcophytons da RV?

## Jorge LA Costa

As minhas desculpas pela pergunta que deve ser básica, mas não encontrei resposta ainda...

Como posso retirar Sarcophytons das RV? Sem partir a rocha, claro.

Tenho uma "colónia" de cerca de 12 Sarcos na mesma Rocha. A "mãe", agora com uns belos 30 cm de diametro, deslocou-se 25 cms nos ultimos 2 anos, ao longo da rocha, deixando um rasto de "filhos". 
Agora que estes estão a crescer, estão a ficar "encavalitados" uns nos outros.

A ideia seria remove-los e colocá-los noutro lado / noutros aquas.

Obrigado  :yb677:

----------


## AndreCardoso

Eu aconselharia com um bisturi (com uma lamina limpa claro) fazer um corte LIMPO, ou seja, um só "movimento" e não cortar tipo pão  :SbSourire19: 

O corte fazes na zona mais perto da rocha possivel, depois só tens de agarra-los a outra rocha que queiras com por exemplo um elástico.

Já o fiz mais que uma vez e resultou.

Nota que talvez a zona que tiveres cortado- a base que continuar colada à rocha- poderá crescer novamente

----------

